# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  استفسار بخصوص دراسة الماجستير في الاردن

## جاسم الكواري

السلام عليكم 

اولآ اتشرف بانضمامي لهذا المنتدى مع اخواني النشامى

وبالنسبة لسؤالي عن دراسة الماجستير حيث اني ساكون متواجد في الأردن ان شاء الله لمدة سنه للعمل اعتبارآ من اول رمضان فهل هناك امكانية لدراسة الماستر في تخصص المحاسبه او الاداره العامه في الجامعات الأردنية.

حيث اني احمل درجة الباكالريوس في الادارة العامة بتقدير جيد جدآ ومتى تبدأ الدراسة؟؟ وكم مدتها؟؟وهل هناك دوام مسائي للجامعات؟؟

ادري كثرت من الأسئله ولكن ارجوا من الي عنده اي معلومات افادتي وشكرآ

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا فيك حسب معرفتي الماستر 2سنتين  في اليرموك  وفي مسائي من ال 5 لل 7 يوميا بتبلش الجامعات ب 17\9 ان شاء الله كنت افدتك

----------


## جاسم الكواري

اميرة قوس النصر

مشكوره على الافاده وجاري البحث عن جامعه

----------


## حسان القضاة

اهلا فيك اخي ..اضيف الى رد اميرة قوس النصر .. ..من افضل خياراتك -الجامعة الاردنية او اليرموك وهناك جامعات خاصه عديدة مثل الاكاديمية العربية للعلوم المالية والمصرفية والعربية المفتوحة وجدارا وغيرها طبعا تمنح درجة الماجستير في المحاسبة
بالتوفيق ..

----------

